# Got me a wood thief!



## Bubbavh (Oct 21, 2011)

So I was out doing a little cleaning up around my stacks when I noticed a hole in one of my wood stacks.  Seems like one of my neighbors has been helping themselves to some of my wood.  They didn't take too much(maybe about a wheelbarrows worth) but I am still really pissed about it!  If they had asked I would have been more than happy to help out.  
I am 98% sure I know who did it. 
What would you guys suggest I do?

Bub


----------



## weiland13 (Oct 21, 2011)

Throw thistle seed all over their lawn.  Or put out a bear foot trap.


----------



## Joey (Oct 21, 2011)

Put a mousetrap  near the hole where they took the wood from,,,,,a good snap on their fingers will teach them a lesson.  Or,,,maybe it was the Jersey Devil.... :gulp:


----------



## pen (Oct 21, 2011)

Got a game camera?

I'd put a sign up that says something like:

*Thieves get shot, good neighbors who need a wheel barrow of fire wood need only ask.*

pen


----------



## lukem (Oct 21, 2011)

Just go talk to them.  They will either be up front and apologize or deny it.  Either way they will know that you know...and the problem will probably go away.


If they get crappy and/or it happens again, call the fuzz.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 21, 2011)

I love the thistle seed idea but lukem is really right.


----------



## rottiman (Oct 21, 2011)

Get ahold of a railroad tie and give them a wheelbarrow load of 16" splits from that................


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 21, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Got a game camera?
> 
> I'd put a sign up that says something like:
> 
> ...



Love the sign wording !


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 21, 2011)

Just ask them if they've seen anyone suspicious around your woodpiles.  Tell them that some of the wood is missing and that before you call and report it to the sheriff's office (which you don't actually have to do), you want to know if they've seen anything.  That'll give them a chance to come clean, without accusing them.  It will at least put them on notice that you've noticed the missing wood, even if they don't 'fess up.  There is always the possibility that they had nothing to do with it, so don't get in a pissing contest...


----------



## mayhem (Oct 21, 2011)

Luken has the RIGHT answer, but not the fun or most interesting one.

Maybe drill some bore holes in a few pieces where they've been pulling from and put a couple smoke bombs and stink bombs.  Make sure to make the splits in some what so you'll know not to burn them...then watch the local chimneys and back yard firepits.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 21, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Just go talk to them.  They will either be up front and apologize or deny it.  Either way they will know that you know...and the problem will probably go away.
> 
> 
> If they get crappy and/or it happens again, call the fuzz.



+100!


----------



## lowroadacres (Oct 21, 2011)

How about you run an extension cord to one of their outside outlets or attach your garden hose to their outdoor faucet and see how they respond?

Energy is energy..... Seems like a fair trade to me.


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 21, 2011)

All very good suggestions.  You would think if they were taking the wood they wouldn't leave a trail of dropped splits.  If you're gonna steal it have some respect and pick up the stuff you drop!
I think I will put some barbed wire and a few signs around the back side of my stacks.  If it happens again I will confront them about it.
I'm sure they see all the wood I have and think OH! he has so much he will never miss it.

Maybe I'll go pump 20 gallons of oil from their tank!


----------



## EJL923 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like dancorcorans idea of beating around the bush, err woodpile, but it is porbably based on the relationship you have with them and if you want to keep a good relationship.  I know you said they didnt take much but one piece or 100 pieces is all the same to me.  Although most of us enjoy hanging by the woodpile anyways, it is hard work.  its just the sign of a jerk in my eyes.  If it were me, i wouldnt ask you if i could have some, i would ask you if i could buy some.


----------



## rottiman (Oct 21, 2011)

My dog takes on outside security work....................


----------



## Stax (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 on Pen or Dan's suggestion.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Oct 21, 2011)

I just planted a row of decent sized Fire Thorn for future prevention, no idea how I would actually handle a thief other than with a game camera and a phone call to the police.


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 21, 2011)

instead of letting the animosity build and fester, talk to them.  tell them about the trail of dropped splits and that is why you suspect they "needed" some.  let them know about the cost of the wood-whether it be bought or css by yourself.  then, by their response, you can tell if you have a good neighbor or not...go from there.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 21, 2011)

Read the title of this thread and thought you'd caught the culprit.  And then: "We're coming!  Just hold 'em--PARTY!"


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 21, 2011)

In addition to Dan's suggestion, I would add that you just installed a game cam that is hidden from view. (Even though you didn't)
I'm guessing that after the conversation with your neighbor, they are going to fess up.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I having Deja Vu or is this an older post that has suddenly ended up re-dated to today?  Weird...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 21, 2011)

I've always thought it best to let neighbors know you are very upset about theives and that some low-down bugger has stole some of your wood. Many times they will apologize on the spot and that can make for some interesting conversation right then! Do nothing and it will only get worse. Do something and at least it has a chance of getting better. 

I'm also one who really does not want to start any bad feelings between neighbors but also feel neighbors need to know how strongly I feel about stealing....and that is exactly what it was.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 21, 2011)

Bubbavh,

Might be kid(s) from the neighborhood having a fire while they are having a few drinks, or whatever, as well. You never know. The camera thing I think would be an interesting experiment. Then if you see who is doing it you can go from there. Or have the cops go from there. Better to be sure before you do anything I guess.

Oh, when are you going to stop running with that chain saw man? That is freaking me out! Didn't your mother ever tell you........   :lol:


----------



## jimbom (Oct 21, 2011)

Game camera for sure.  The old saying is never voice a question for which you don't know the answer.  The corollary is never, never make an accusation of criminal activity with neighbors unless you have proof.  Long term feuds are started over a lot less.  And neighbor vs neighbor feuding is the source of most problems in many communities.


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 21, 2011)

If you Know its not gonna rain go to the Farm and Fleet and get the industerial Vegitation killer , Spray around the wood piles in a few days follow the dead grass tracks to the thief. 

Also works on tractor tires of someone you dont like( But how would I know)


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't talk to that neighbor much... but I will ask them to keep their eyes open because someone has stolen some wood from me.
and to think I just had a guy with a stump grinder come to do all my stumps and I even had them do 2 stumps that were near the property line but on their side.


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 21, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Oh, when are you going to stop running with that chain saw man? That is freaking me out! Didn't your mother ever tell you........   :lol:



I'm a scrouger... If I don't run someone else will get it!
Don't worry chain break is on!


----------



## mayhem (Oct 21, 2011)

You could just go take it back too.

But since its probably been burnt you'll have to cut a tree down in their front yard to get it.  Probably have to take twice as much to account for shrinkage during the seasoning process.


----------



## mtarbert (Oct 22, 2011)

Take 8-10 unsplit pieces to the suspects house and leave them there. Unless they are complete Cretins they will get the point


----------



## sebring (Oct 22, 2011)

Find a way to secure your wood pile. Maybe by a motion light or something. I wouldnt accuse them, because the only thing worse than a neighbor who steals your wood is one who wont admit he did and will be the worst neighbor anyone could have.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 22, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Am I having Deja Vu or is this an older post that has suddenly ended up re-dated to today?  Weird...



I think Thistle had the same problem awhile ago.

Gary


----------



## bogydave (Oct 22, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Just go talk to them.  They will either be up front and apologize or deny it.  Either way they will know that you know...and the problem will probably go away.
> 
> 
> If they get crappy and/or it happens again, call the fuzz.



+1
They're neighbors. Help them be good ones.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Oct 22, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I've always thought it best to let neighbors know you are very upset about theives and that some low-down bugger has stole some of your wood. Many times they will apologize on the spot and that can make for some interesting conversation right then! Do nothing and it will only get worse. Do something and at least it has a chance of getting better.
> 
> I'm also one who really does not want to start any bad feelings between neighbors but also feel neighbors need to know how strongly I feel about stealing....and that is exactly what it was.



Dan and Dennis are right.... you can let them know you noticed without actually accusing them - I believe this is the way to go. Take the high road, and stop the pilfering at the same time.


----------



## richg (Oct 22, 2011)

we've gone over this before, but....make a small stack in a location that is exceptionally convenient for them to take from. close to  the property line, road, whatever. Buy yourself some stuff called Liquid Ass; yes, it exists, and it smells a million times worse than the title. Cut a split in half, hollow it out enough for the bottle of Liquid ass, and clue the split back together. When they steal it and burn it, voila!


----------



## boatboy63 (Oct 22, 2011)

Depending on how far your splits are located from your house, there is a little device called Driveway Alert or Driveway Patrol. This is a small transmitter that works similar to a motion sensor light, can transmit up to 300' away, and a single 9v battery will last for months. There is a receiver you can plug into an outlet in your house. Set the transmitter up near the missing splits. When they come around or reach to get it, it will alert you in the house with a doorbell sound for as long as there is motion. You can then go out and invite them over for your next splitting adventure. http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


----------



## wannabegreener (Oct 22, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> we've gone over this before, but....make a small stack in a location that is exceptionally convenient for them to take from. close to  the property line, road, whatever. Buy yourself some stuff called Liquid Ass; yes, it exists, and it smells a million times worse than the title. Cut a split in half, hollow it out enough for the bottle of Liquid ass, and clue the split back together. When they steal it and burn it, voila!



Richg

You are nasty ... But I like it  

I have had neighbors say that they would steal some, but none have.  They think I have too much.  I think I don't I have enough.


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 22, 2011)

wannabegreener said:
			
		

> *I think I don't I have enough*.



You can never have enough, well at least thats how I look at it.

Shawn


----------



## wannabegreener (Oct 22, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> wannabegreener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats exactly how I feel, but my wife thinks like the neighbors.  I think I can convince her this winter when the house is nice and toasty again.


----------



## relax (Oct 23, 2011)

if you have a log splitter ,take a hammer and chissel and make some marks in the non moving end spuds or maybe weld a small brand on the end..when or if you notice wood missing and think you know of its where abouts ,the marks in end of the wood will tell the story...got proof then the next time....


----------



## remkel (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, guess I am the only person that would wait until the neighbors are out in their yard, set up my archery targets and begin practicing from a tree stand in the back yard. Then walk over to the neighbor and state "You are never going to believe this, but someone stole some wood from me! Well, I am going to be certain that this will never happen again".
Message sent.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 23, 2011)

Whassamatta here? Nobody knows how to set trip-wires and tin-cans, or light explosives? Ever hear about the yankee that bored holes in some splits, poured in black powder, and plugged the holes? Spark shower out flue is a give-away. Just mark them carefully. Det-cord could work.  hh: 

Motion sensors with directional floodlights are also simple and effective. Rats eschew bright lights.


----------



## pen (Oct 24, 2011)

Well Bubba, end up doing anything yet?

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

Take the high road . . . and give them a chance to come clean . . . or at least a chance to swiften up and fly right in the future. A feud with a neighbor is a battle where everyone loses . . .


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 24, 2011)

Had a similar situation about a year and a half ago.  Actually the wood theft was the last straw after a long string of them taking advantage of my generosity.
I put up a security light that lit up my stacking area and a sliver of light would hit their firepit area.  All hell broke loose over the light, they complained to the city and tried to block access to the rear of my property (by blocking the alley).  I won on the alley issue the but light had to be turned off.  I ended up with 4 security cameras watching my property and the wood seems to pretty much stay in place... I say pretty much because somedays I think the piles have shrunk just a little too much.  The cameras have never caught them, but they're not real effective at night.  Over this last weekend they had two large bonfires and I never saw any wood in their stack earlier in the week and they always seem to burn till every last piece is gone....  Keep wondering if it's my wood...  If they've gotten smart enough to pull a piece here and there from the tops along my 121' long stacks I'd prolly never notice :-(

I've been trying to find a way to mark those top splits so I'll know if some are missing, but not be so obvious that they'll figure it out..... this is the sh** you think about when you have bad neighbors..


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 24, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Well Bubba, end up doing anything yet?
> 
> pen



I haven't seen them yet.  But I am definetly going to let them know that someone has stolen some wood from my piles and ask them to keep their eyes open to help me catch the one taking it.  They do have a bunch of kids and it very well could have been one of them.  But for now I did buy a motion light to direct to the wood piles.


----------



## Bspring (Oct 24, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> we've gone over this before, but....make a small stack in a location that is exceptionally convenient for them to take from. close to  the property line, road, whatever. Buy yourself some stuff called Liquid Ass; yes, it exists, and it smells a million times worse than the title. Cut a split in half, hollow it out enough for the bottle of Liquid ass, and clue the split back together. When they steal it and burn it, voila!



I really don't think that this would work in a wood furnance or a stove. I guess the neighbors would smell the smoke outside. Is that the point?


----------



## sheepdog000 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd bore a few holes in the wood and pour some "Dave's Insanity Sauce" in them then fill it over with wood putty.  When they burn it, it will fill their room, or depending on the amount, house with a pepper gas.    


Orrr, causally tell your neighbor that your worried about your wood pile as you just found out that the road commission informed you that where you got your wood from was sprayed with a special insecticide and is harmful when burned and inhaled.  It has been known to cause cancer...............  If he's dumb enough, he just might panic.  That for me is justice enough.

I'm a vindictive prick.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 25, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Take the high road . . . and give them a chance to come clean . . . or at least a chance to swiften up and fly right in the future. A feud with a neighbor is a battle where everyone loses . . .



Wise advice firefighter. Wise advice.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Oct 25, 2011)

sheepdog000 said:
			
		

> I'd bore a few holes in the wood and pour some "Dave's Insanity Sauce" in them then fill it over with wood putty.  When they burn it, it will fill their room, or depending on the amount, house with a pepper gas.
> 
> 
> Orrr, causally tell your neighbor that your worried about your wood pile as you just found out that the road commission informed you that where you got your wood from was sprayed with a special insecticide and is harmful when burned and inhaled.  It has been known to cause cancer...............  If he's dumb enough, he just might panic.  That for me is justice enough.
> ...



While I like the idea of getting the neighbor "on board" by asking him to help you watch out for the thief, which should get him to stop taking your wood, I really like the idea in the quote above.  Make the a$$ worry a little.  Throw in references to asbestos.  Hype it up.  At the very least, this really made me laugh hard.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 25, 2011)

3fordasho said:
			
		

> Had a similar situation about a year and a half ago.  Actually the wood theft was the last straw after a long string of them taking advantage of my generosity.
> I put up a security light that lit up my stacking area and a sliver of light would hit their firepit area.  All hell broke loose over the light, they complained to the city and tried to block access to the rear of my property (by blocking the alley).  I won on the alley issue the but light had to be turned off.  I ended up with 4 security cameras watching my property and the wood seems to pretty much stay in place... I say pretty much because somedays I think the piles have shrunk just a little too much.  The cameras have never caught them, but they're not real effective at night.  Over this last weekend they had two large bonfires and I never saw any wood in their stack earlier in the week and they always seem to burn till every last piece is gone....  Keep wondering if it's my wood...  If they've gotten smart enough to pull a piece here and there from the tops along my 121' long stacks I'd prolly never notice :-(
> 
> I've been trying to find a way to mark those top splits so I'll know if some are missing, but not be so obvious that they'll figure it out..... this is the sh** you think about when you have bad neighbors..



Brand the wood with a special hammer that will leave a unique mark in the end grain. You can likely make a hammer pretty easily with a hammer and grinder, or a hammer and welder... or even a hammer and dremel tool...

Then lightly brand all of the pieces on the top row and see if they disaappear.

Or, take pictures of the top row so you can go back and referrence exactly what pieces of wood were in what location. Then periodically check the stacks vs. the pictures to see if pieces are missing...

Or just lightly paint the pieces on the top row one color, and the 2nd row another color. If the 1st color slowly disappears, and you're left with the 2nd color being your top row then you know what it happening...


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 25, 2011)

I've ordered some paint markers and even some ultraviolet markers,  I already have the UV light for leak detection in air conditioning systems.  Come to think of it the leak detection dye in a bingo style blotter would work great, and better yet I've got that laying around too.






			
				CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> 3fordasho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20cordayear (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing like an ole shot of rock salt in the ole 12 ga. Can't fix


----------



## Thistle (Oct 25, 2011)

sheepdog000 said:
			
		

> I'd bore a few holes in the wood and pour some "Dave's Insanity Sauce" in them then fill it over with wood putty.  When they burn it, it will fill their room, or depending on the amount, house with a pepper gas.
> 
> 
> Orrr, causally tell your neighbor that your worried about your wood pile as you just found out that the road commission informed you that where you got your wood from was sprayed with a special insecticide and is harmful when burned and inhaled.  It has been known to cause cancer...............  If he's dumb enough, he just might panic.  That for me is justice enough.
> ...



Nothing wrong with that.At least others will think twice before crossing you again.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 25, 2011)

Insanity sauce, liquid butt, black powder . . . in my own case I could easily see myself forgetting that I did this and end up burning the affected wood in my own woodstove.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 25, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Insanity sauce, liquid butt, black powder . . . in my own case I could easily see myself forgetting that I did this and end up burning the affected wood in my own woodstove.



Yeah, I would do the same.  I can't imagine explaining that one to the Mrs.


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 27, 2011)

I took some air conditioning UV dye and mixed it with a bit of mineral oil (lube in a/c systems) and poured it into a bingo style blotter.  Took about 15mn to blot a nickle sized dot on the end of each split at the very top of my stacks.  Under the UV light it flouresces nicely.  Time will tell how long it will last.  The dye is basically unoticeable on darker colored or well weathered splits, fresh ash splits you can see the dot.  I figure the wood stealing neighbors won't notice in the middle of the night.

My wife is conviced it was my wood they were burning over last weekend, I suspect she's right as one of the fires I could smell cherry burning which I have alot of and
it would be unlikely they could source any their own..


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 27, 2011)

So you sneak over to their house in the dark with your UV light source and get shot?  What's the plan, Stan?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 27, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> So you sneak over to their house in the dark with your UV light source and get shot?  What's the plan, Stan?



No, he checks his pile to see if the UV-spotted logs are missing.  If they are, he knows someone is stealing them.  The issue is he has so much wood he's not 100% sure someone is taking any.  Also, if he marks them with an obvious spot (say red paint), they will take logs just under that and leave the red paint ones...or at least they would if they were smart.


----------



## Countryboy1966 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trail cam would be nice as long as it does not have a flash or make noise otherwise you'll lose that too.



Five years back I had a renter move in next door.  Iâ€™m polite open country so I went over and introduced myself.  Learning their situation I gave them about a 1/3 cord of firewood to keep warm until they figure things out.

a month later they had an all  night party that I was hesitant to call the cops about trying to be a good neighbor.  As I was drinking my morning cup of coffee I noticed a bunch of people outside partying around a large fire.  I observed them coming onto my property through the woods/brush and taking my wood over and throwing it on their fire.

I walked over and around the house so I approached them on a odd angle not to put two and two together.  Walked up next to the guys and was welcomed as a fellow partier.  We started talking and so forth about nothing.  I then eased into it.

Me â€œSo you enjoying this fire?â€

Partier # 1 â€œYes, itâ€™s cold out.â€

Me â€œDo you realize you are stealing this wood from the neighbor whose only source of heat is the wood youâ€™re pissing away right here?â€

Partier #1  â€œNo â€“ I thought is was ritas woodâ€

Me â€œBullshit.  Property lines are obvious wood is in the center of my property behind my house.â€“  I strongly recommend never stepping foot onto my property again.â€

Unbeknownst to the conflict, As I walk away partier #2 asks me where Iâ€™m going.  Partier #1 quickly tells him to shut up and leave me alone.

A week later I reamed the renter over the situation.  Month later she was evicted.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 27, 2011)

That's better than what I did in Aug 2009. After seeing 2 wheelbarrows worth missing from my stack over a couple days  then seeing the remainder smoldering in firepit early the next morning, jumping the fence & practically ripping the thieving neighbor's screen door off the hinges while screaming "Get out here you f-ing thief or I'll drag your ass through a window!"


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 27, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> That's better than what I did in Aug 2009. After seeing 2 wheelbarrows worth missing from my stack over a couple days  then seeing the remainder smoldering in firepit early the next morning, jumping the fence & practically ripping the thieving neighbor's screen door off the hinges while screaming "Get out here you f-ing thief or I'll drag your ass through a window!"



As I recall that person . . . or her boyfriend . . . left or were evicted soon thereafter as well . . . seems to be a reoccuring fact . . . thieves don't stay in one place for long.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 27, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> As I recall that person . . . or her boyfriend . . . left or were evicted soon thereafter as well . . . seems to be a reoccuring fact . . . thieves don't stay in one place for long.



Thankfully.


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are these neighbor things you guys keep referring to? Sure is nice living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is what a well seasoned mulberry split looks like with the mark - in light and under the UV lamp.


----------



## Kenster (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had neighbor problems in the city in the past, mostly concerning barking dogs.  Seems like no one can hear their own dog bark day and night.
Now we live out in the country.  My nearest neighbor's house is about 200 yards away.  We're good friends and help each other out all the time with whatever needs to be done.
Another 'neighbor' lives about three quarters of a mile down the road.   We both have 8N tractors.  I borrow his box blade.  He borrows my bush hog.  I borrow his trailer.
I was running short on wood the winter before last.  he gave me a huge, straight Water Oak trunk that I trailered down to my place and split.  It had been dead so long the bark was blown but there was no sign of punk.  He also gave me about half a pickup load of splits.  All of this was ready to burn.

Now, he has a big pile of wood in his front yard including a few dead oak trunks.   I'm going to get with him soon and help cut that up and use my splitter to split it.  I may just go down there some day while he's at work at do it myself.  I love having neighbors that can help me with things.  I especially love having something  I can do to pay them back, even when they would never ask for payback.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 28, 2011)

The air smells better and the view is nicer from the high ground...


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2011)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> What are these neighbor things you guys keep referring to? Sure is nice living in the middle of nowhere



But you live at the North Pole . . . don't your elves count as neighbors, Santa?  

On the serious side . . . because I do know about North Pole, Alaska (actually passed through there and of course had to make the stop at the Santa store) . . . neighbors aren't all bad. Neighbor across the way was able to tell me where my large elm disappeared to after the town cut it down (turns out there was a miscommunication with a town employee) -- if she wasn't around I wouldn't have known where my wood went to. While working on my woodshed I was doing the asphalt roof by hand until the neigbhbor next door loaned me a pneumatic roof nailer -- which I used since I was starting to feel the effects of carpal tunnel. My Amish neighbor invited us all to a pig roast one year and has given me free veggies . . . and I return the favors right back to these neighbors.

I don't think having neighbors is all bad . . . in fact it can be quite good . . . just having bad neighbors is bad.


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 29, 2011)

bought an $8.00 UV LED flashlight on Ebay and it seems a 100x more powerfull than my pro UV light for leak detection.  All I need to do is walk along the stacks at night and look for:




Now I'll know for sure if the wood is walking off or the stack is just shrinking on it's own ;-)


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 29, 2011)

When you figure out what's been happening, please change the title of your post (as well as adding a comment) to indicate this.


----------



## Hunderliggur (Oct 29, 2011)

wannabegreener said:
			
		

> shawneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What about the 99% of us who don't have enough?  It's not fair that the 1% who do keep getting more! (Am I getting too political)? ;-)


----------



## rottiman (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunderliggur said:
			
		

> wannabegreener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep that up and they will be puttin you over in the ash can


----------



## Ash_403 (Oct 29, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Hunderliggur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great.  Firewood entitlement.  Sure, WTH, why not?  ;-)


----------



## blades (Oct 29, 2011)

Ya he'll be in the ash can, right after I dry im out above the nc30 and then feed im to it.


----------



## red oak (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunderliggur said:
			
		

> wannabegreener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly!  Only the 1% work hard!  The other 99% just must be lazy whiners!  They can't possibly have legitimate concerns!  If they did I'm sure FOX News would have covered them by now lol lol lol!


----------



## NCredneck (Oct 30, 2011)

Let me ask you guys how to handle this: 
I have been taking some wood from my neighbors stack of wood. I think he may be suspicious and even setting up some cameras or even painting the wood so I gotta be careful not to take too much at one time. Would you ask him if I can have some or just keep taking a piece here and there and hope he doesn't notice?

Who even thinks like that? Little thief.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 30, 2011)

3fordasho said:
			
		

> Had a similar situation about a year and a half ago.  Actually the wood theft was the last straw after a long string of them taking advantage of my generosity.
> I put up a security light that lit up my stacking area and a sliver of light would hit their firepit area.  All hell broke loose over the light, they complained to the city and tried to block access to the rear of my property (by blocking the alley).  I won on the alley issue the but light had to be turned off.  I ended up with 4 security cameras watching my property and the wood seems to pretty much stay in place... I say pretty much because somedays I think the piles have shrunk just a little too much.  The cameras have never caught them, but they're not real effective at night.  Over this last weekend they had two large bonfires and I never saw any wood in their stack earlier in the week and they always seem to burn till every last piece is gone....  Keep wondering if it's my wood...  If they've gotten smart enough to pull a piece here and there from the tops along my 121' long stacks I'd prolly never notice :-(
> 
> I've been trying to find a way to mark those top splits so I'll know if some are missing, but not be so obvious that they'll figure it out..... this is the sh** you think about when you have bad neighbors..



Could you just make the security light motion activated?  So it will not bother them but will light the stacks if you need it or if anyone else is sneaking around out there?


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 30, 2011)

They make some pretty convincing fake video cameras.  Maybe if you put up a couple well-placed signs, that nobody would even see unless they were where they were not supposed to be, "no tresspassing" or "I use this wood to heat my house - if you steal it it's the same as me siphoning fuel from your tank" and maybe "this area under security watch" with the imitation cameras in a couple spots it would spook them off.  
Has anyone tried a sign?  Did it work?

motion sensing moving fake cam, $5 on amazon, probably junk tho...
http://www.amazon.com/SE-Fake-Surveillance-Camera-Sensor/dp/B000KDVT70


----------

